# Refux-Away



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi All,I saw a new product at the Vitamin Shoppe this morning. It is called Refux-Away. Has anybody tried this product? There are 10 gel caps in the package. I think you take one every other day. I thought it was expensive too. I would have tried it, but they listed a ton of ingrediants I have never heard of before. Also, I saw another product for reflux and heartburn that was made strictly out of orange peel extract. How does that get rid of heartburn?ThanksCindy


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry for the miss-spelling!!! It is Reflux-Away.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There are citric bioflavonoids in the orange peel. Given my own success with similar extracts, that is probably the source of the relief.Mark


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

Cindy -Read here about Orange Peel Extracthttp://www.worldnutra.com/Newsletter_Paper...ct%20studies%22


----------

